# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Perú vs Chile: Economia

## Bruno Cillóniz

A continuación les dejo un video de YouTube, editado por un compatriota nuestro, donde se muestran distintas opiniones y noticias (algunas más antiguas que otras) que remarcan el notable crecimiento que ha tenido el Perú en estos últimos años, y el estancamiento por el que pasa la economía de nuestro vecino país. 
No creo que compararnos con Chile nos haga bien, pero sí es bueno escuchar lo que los especialistas vienen opinando sobre ambas economías, en especial lo que dicen sobre la nuestra. 
El Perú definitivamente va por buen camino, aunque hayan muchas cosas más que corregir. Y ese camino, ha sido construido en parte, por los avances que hemos logrado con nuestra agricultura. 
Desarrollemos una sana competencia con la agricultura chilena, y sigamos mejorando como agricultores y progresando como país. 
Saludos     *Fuente: YouTube (noticiaschile)*Temas similares: Tractores Agrícolas SONALIKA de la India - Potencia y economía en el Perú Artículo: Perú será la economía 26 más grande del mundo en el 2050, según banco HSBC Chile y Perú: ¿Socios o competidores de palta hass en EE.UU? Industria alimentaria y construcción dinamizarán economía de Perú en año difícil, afirma Conterno Perú vs Chile: Agricultura

----------

